# WARNING! -Beware of FLATHUNTER's Curse



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Poor OGF mbr Fishman drove hours & hours just to have the chance to meet & fish with the Great *Flathunter*. I havent got a 100% confirmation from either but the lack of phone calls braggin about the big ones that were caught only leads me to think, that my good buddy *Flat(less)hunter * has gave the dreaded curse to another GFO member and finished the day being :S .

Tightliner (& all other OGF Catmen) run, and run fast. Take back those words when you've asked to fish with Flat(less)hunter & I. It's still early for you my friend, I on the otherhand have fallen to the drak side & devious ways of *Flat(less)hunter*. It is a lost cause for me, but save yourself before its too late. One fishing encounter w/ us & you'll have the dreaded curse too. Two full years of getting is the damage the curse deals. Tread lightly & stay away from Southeastern Ohio. Run Tightliner, run. Take the same road traveled by Catking, The Dipster, & Billy "Gar Man" G. They've outran the curse & now are back to catching :B you can be too. Save yourself from *THE CURSE* & the wicked ways of the Evil *Flat(less)hunter*!

Jack, I love ya buddy !


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

KISS OFF Bryan!!!  

Fishman and I really did not fish together, the water was blasting out of the tunnel and the wife and I moved downstream, did not even feel like I was fishing, she caught a couple bluegills...However, no rain predicted this week, and it's gonna warm up..so I will be catching flats this weekend!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ha, again outfished by the Mrs. I love it., I really wish I could say something more positive, but I cant! The onyl time I want to hear about big Flatheads forem your poles is the times I'm there! Depending on how things with my grandmother go I may make it down there this weekend, you know me give me the time & I'll be there (*althouh most likely a little late as usuall!)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan...UNTILL, you stop being so happy when I get skunked, you will not be allowed into the catfish mafia-2..


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mna if I have to complete that 10 step requirement I'm never going to get in! So far I've only partically completed the "Carry the Yellow Bag of Death" step & shoot that was only up the "Death Drop".


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw that Yellow bag today, what do you have in there cannon balls?

The curse is a myth Bryan, I hit a place today, caught a cat in no time


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

maybe its just a fairborn thing???...........or....maybe its just a bryan thing


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> breakdowns and clickers. both musac to my hears


What the heck is musac to my hears?????

Are you meaning music to my ears?????


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

"Musac" ..... now thats a Fairborn thing. Even more thats a GCCC Education right there!


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

Easy there Mellon, I just found out your mom works here, so you better watch what you say!!!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

man, i need to go releive some of this anger,    maybe i'll go fosh some flloded areas.


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah Korey, how about we go do some foshing later


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You may want to change hears to ears also!!  

This is funny stuff!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

MAN, i can't beleive i did that. I EVEN MAKE FUN OF MYSELF FOR THAT ONE!!....yep, i admit it...i made a mellon.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, these two guys are future Catfish Mafia Members. Maybe we could initiate them, they have to carry *ALL* of the tackle to any *RIVER* spot for one full year.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

we're all for that!! we'll do you one better, we'll carry both of you on our backs as well!! AND we'll carry both of your down the infamous death drop!!! how ya like them apples?!?!


----------



## CW03 (Apr 9, 2004)

Will you catch their fish as well?


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

I guess we could, *If* they take us to a good spot it shouldnt be a problem


----------

